# Kabelbinder abschneiden...



## PeterEF (9 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

anläßlich der Abnahme einer Anlage wurde durch den Prüfer die Verletzungsgefahr an abgeschnittenen Kabelbindern bemängelt. 
Nun ist es nicht so, das da riesige Zacken stehen geblieben sind, der Schaltschrankbauer hat wahrscheinlich (wie ich auch) seinen Seitenschneider benutzt und dann bleibt halt ein Grat bis zu ca. 1mm übrig mit zugegebenermaßen einem gewissen Risiko.

Gibs brauchbare Alternativen?


----------



## bike (9 Juni 2011)

Das Problem ist nicht neu.
Und wenn du einmal in einem Kabelkanal etwas nachgezogen und dir dabei die Hand aufgerissen hast, denkst du auch darüber nach.

Es gibt z.B. bei Würth ein Werkzeug, die den Binder spannen und dann abschneiden, ohne Restzipfel 


bike


----------



## The Big B. (9 Juni 2011)

Ich mache das immer mit einem Elektronikseitenschreider. Die normalen Seitenschneider haben ja an der Seite diese Kerbe, dadurch entsteht dann dieser 1mm Überstand. Diese Kerbe haben Elektronikseitenscheider nicht und sie liegen, wenn man sie gerade ansetzt, direkt bis zur Schlaufe des Kabelbinders an.


----------



## IBFS (9 Juni 2011)

The Big B. schrieb:


> Ich mache das immer mit einem Elektronikseitenschreider.


So kenne ich das auch.


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2011)

kein kabelfrettchen kriecht mit dem "elektronikseitenschneider" über die pritschen...

ich kenne das eher so: das kabel hat in der kabelrinne ohne kabelbinder zu liegen. auf waagerechten pritschen hilft ein trennsteg, auf senkrechten eine entsprechende schraubbare klammer...

UND: im schaltschrank haben kabelbinder schon gar nichts verloren!

und ja, für die installation, also das kabelziehen an sich sind kabelbinder eine sinnvolle hilfe...


----------



## -V- (9 Juni 2011)

Ich verwende für Kabelbinder meist den Elektronikseitenschneider, bei großen Kabelbindern auch schon mal ein Teppichmesser.

Das mit den überstehen Zipfel ist auch ein fiese Sache, bei großen Kabelbindern kann man sich da auch schon mal starke Blutungen zuziehen.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Juni 2011)

Häufig werden Kabel bei Sprüngen aus der Kabelrinne heraus sauber gebündelt und mit Kabelbindern fixiert. Auch in einer Gitterrinne ist ein Kabelbinder aus meiner Sicht ein gutes Hilfsmittel um dauerhaft für Ordnung zu sorgen.
Ich selbst habe die ein oder andere kleine Narbe an den Innenseiten der Unterarme, weil jemand (wie die meisten) die Kabelbinder mit dem Seitenschneider abschneidet. Soviel dazu...

Ich hab mal eine konstengünstige (ca. 30 Euronen) Kabelbinderzange bestellt, mit der war ich nicht zufrieden. Um den Kabelbinder wirklich bündig damit abzuschneiden musste man diesen vorher mit der Zange bis kurz vor dem Abreißen spannen. Das sieht dann nicht immer gut aus, vor allem wenn das Kabel soviel Zug nicht verträgt (z.B. Silikonleitung)
Ob deutlich teurere Zangen da besser sind, kann ich nicht sagen. 

Daher würde ich ebenfalls einen Elektronikseitenschneider empfehlen, bei dem die Schneiden an einer Seite flach sind. Die sind preiswert, klein, überall einsetzbar und erfüllen den Zweck.


----------



## zotos (9 Juni 2011)

Man benötigt einen Seitenschneider ohne Facette. Die gibt es dann eben auch in einer stabileren Form, als die kleinen Elektronikseitenschneider.


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Häufig werden Kabel bei Sprüngen aus der Kabelrinne heraus sauber gebündelt und mit Kabelbindern fixiert.



rinne zu kurz, wah?
selbst wenn man die notwendigkeit sieht zu bündeln, gibt es bessere alternativen als "kabelbinder" (im klassischen sinne)


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Juni 2011)

Ich will das jetzt gar nicht ausdiskutieren. Kabelbinder haben absolut eine Daseinsberechtigung. Und aufgeschnittene Unterarme sind einfach nicht schön


----------



## Markus (9 Juni 2011)

seitenschneider geht garnicht!
wenn ich einen elektriker damit an nem kabelbinder - der da dauerhaft bleiben soll - erwische, dann werde ich sein alptraum!

spezielle zangen und kunstoffseiteschneider gehen grade noch so durch, aber auch die schaffen es nur selten bündig.

perfekt wirds mit nem ordniäran cuttermesser für 50 cent...

hat ja praktisch eh jeder in der tasche... wer mir erzählen will dass er damit zu lange braucht, der verwendet zu viele kablebinder - in diesem fall liegt das problem wo anders...


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Juni 2011)

Mit dem Cuttermesser habe ich schon häufig das darunter liegende Kabel erwischt, weil der Schnitt meist mit viel Druck ausgeübt werden muss. Gibt es da einen speziellen Trick oder bin ich einfach nur zu ungeschickt?

P.S.: In meiner Lehre durfte niemand - also auch nicht die Gesellen - ein Cuttermesser in der Werkzeugtasche haben, weil sich mal einer beim Abmanteln sämtliche Sehnen damit durchtrennt hat...


----------



## Markus (9 Juni 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Mit dem Cuttermesser habe ich schon häufig das darunter liegende Kabel erwischt, weil der Schnitt meist mit viel Druck ausgeübt werden muss. Gibt es da einen speziellen Trick oder bin ich einfach nur zu ungeschickt?
> 
> P.S.: In meiner Lehre durfte niemand - also auch nicht die Gesellen - ein Cuttermesser in der Werkzeugtasche haben, weil sich mal einer beim Abmanteln sämtliche Sehnen damit durchtrennt hat...


 
das ist jetzt ein witz, oder?

sicher erfordert auch der einsatz eines cuttermessers das bei aldi aufm wühltisch liegt ein grundmaß an technischem verständniss und ein klein wenig handwerkliches geschick... von leuten die eine 3,5 jahren lange fachausbildung geniesen sollten die erforderlichen skills zum einsatz des cuttermessers bereits nach der ersten woche erwartet werden dürfen?

dass auch eine erfahrener cuttermesseranwender mal einen schlechten tag hat und sich böd genug anstellt um den mantel des kabels zu verletzten will ich hier nicht abstreiten, aber jemand der sich damit *sämtliche sehnen* durchtrennt, der sollte dringend den beruf wechseln! ein bwl-studium bietet sich für solche vögel in der regel an...

leute die ihre logische entscheidungskompetenz dadurch beweisen, dass sie aufgrund der unfähigkeit solcher typen zu den entschluss kommen das problem durch verbot von cuttermessern zu lösen, hätten ihre daseinberechtigung wohl eher als lehrer in einer waldorfschule...


----------



## Florian1903 (10 Juni 2011)

Hallo Markus

_"... leute die ihre logische entscheidungskompetenz dadurch beweisen, dass  sie aufgrund der unfähigkeit solcher typen zu den entschluss kommen das  problem durch verbot von cuttermessern zu lösen, hätten ihre  daseinberechtigung wohl eher als lehrer in einer waldorfschule..."_

Bevor Du noch meinst, dass Waldorfschüler nicht mit Cuttermesser bzw. Schnitzeisen umgehen können, weil deren Lehrer es ihnen aus "purer Blödheit" verbieten, solltest Du Dich bitte mal dringend informieren. 

Solche bescheuerten Bemerkungen, die v.a. in keinster Weise mit dem Thema im Zusammenhang stehen, finde ich hier deutlich fehl am Platze. Von einem Administrator eines (seriösen ??) Forums erwarte ich mehr Anstand!

Grüße, Florian


----------



## vierlagig (10 Juni 2011)

Florian1903 schrieb:


> Hallo Markus
> 
> _"... leute die ihre logische entscheidungskompetenz dadurch beweisen, dass  sie aufgrund der unfähigkeit solcher typen zu den entschluss kommen das  problem durch verbot von cuttermessern zu lösen, hätten ihre  daseinberechtigung wohl eher als lehrer in einer waldorfschule..."_
> 
> ...



*ROFL*

1. hat sich unser admin hier noch nie durch besondere ferne zur realität bzw. zum direkten wort heraus gestellt
2. hat er manchmal mit dem was er sagt auch recht
3. darf er es wohl auch überspitzen und
4. hat er es im bezug auf waldorfschüler meines erachtens in diesem falle nicht sondern hat
5. den nagel einmal mehr, selten genug kommt es vor, auf den kopf getroffen

seriös heißt?


----------



## Tommi (10 Juni 2011)

Kabelmesser geht auch, kann aber Sekundärverletzungen nach sich ziehen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## bike (10 Juni 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Sekundärverletzungen



Dieses Wort hat das Zeug zum Wort des Jahres 


bike


----------



## jabba (10 Juni 2011)

Ein vernünftiges Messer, und sicherer als die Cuttermesser finde ich dieses hier, sehr guter Griff, und wird zusammengeklappt.

(gibts auch ohne Set)

PS: und auch wenn teuer die Originalklingen verwenden, die halten sehr gut und sind sehr scharf.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juni 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Ein vernünftiges Messer, und sicherer als die Cuttermesser finde ich dieses hier, sehr guter Griff, und wird zusammengeklappt.
> 
> (gibts auch ohne Set)
> 
> PS: und auch wenn teuer die Originalklingen verwenden, die halten sehr gut und sind sehr scharf.


 
genau, die haben wir auch, da unser Sichheitsbeauftragte normale Cutermesser verboten hat.


----------



## PeterEF (10 Juni 2011)

Heißes Thema

-50Cent Cuttermesser:warum sowas überhaupt noch verkauft wird, ich wette damit sind schon viel mehr (und schlimmere) Verletzungen entstanden als an allen Kabelbindern dieser Welt
(ich bin als Waldorf-Lehrer trotzdem ungeeignet  )

-Elektronikseitenschneider: ist für Leute, die an Leiterplatten rumlöten, zum Abschneiden stabiler Kabelbiner wohl nicht gebaut, aber möglicherweise geeignet

-Kabelbinder überhaupt: eine Seuche ähnlich Bauschaum, der exzessive Einsatz ersetzt oft fehlende Planung
Leider gibt es aber Anlässe, wo man nicht drauf verzichten kann, z.B. wenn der Schaltschrankbauer sowas einsetzen tut wie Zugentlastung ZL von Murr

Frohes Schaffen!


----------



## Boxy (10 Juni 2011)

The Big B. schrieb:


> Ich mache das immer mit einem Elektronikseitenschreider. Die normalen Seitenschneider haben ja an der Seite diese Kerbe, dadurch entsteht dann dieser 1mm Überstand. Diese Kerbe haben Elektronikseitenscheider nicht und sie liegen, wenn man sie gerade ansetzt, direkt bis zur Schlaufe des Kabelbinders an.



dito 
genau so machte ich es auch immer ...


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Juni 2011)

man muss zwar seine Kabelaffen ein wenig für die Feinheit des Werkzeugs sensibilisieren, aber bei uns ist ausschliesslich das hier im Einsatz:
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17598&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

Und nachdem ich mir neulich bei schlichtem Abmanteln mal wieder in die Finger geschnitten habe, ist auch wieder ein Abmantelungswerkzeug in meinem Koffer.

Aber vermutlich sollte ich als Programmierer diese Art Arbeiten schlicht meiden, wenn ich nicht in der Lage bin, mir ein Pflaster drüber zu kleben und mit einem Schulterzucken weiterzumachen. Und mir einen Träger zulegen, der mir mein Werkzeug (Abmantelungszange und Seitenschneider) zureicht, wenn ich mit dem Leatherman nicht allein auskommen will.


----------



## Homer79 (10 Juni 2011)

> man muss zwar seine Kabelaffen ein wenig für die Feinheit des Werkzeugs sensibilisieren, aber bei uns ist ausschliesslich das hier im Einsatz:
> http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/8...archDetail=005


 
...bei uns auch...


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 Juni 2011)

back to topic...

Der TE setzt Kabelbinder ein und möchte wissen, wie man diese am besten abschneidet. Wer Kabelbinder als "Pfusch" betrachtet, darf die gern weiter verteufeln. Als Hilfestellung ist das aber nicht nützlich.

Cuttermesser, ob für 50 cent oder mehrere Euro sind nur bedingt tauglich, da man zumindest seine Vita auf einen Besuch im Waldorfkindergarten überprüfen muss. Also sind diese auch nur eingeschränkt zu empfehlen.

Elektronikseitenschneider setzen viele Anwender ein und würden diese auch empfehlen. Einschränkung: Für den Einsatz an stabilen Kabelbindern  steht eine Eignungsprüfung im Langzeitversuch wohl noch aus...


----------



## bike (10 Juni 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Elektronikseitenschneider setzen viele Anwender ein und würden diese auch empfehlen. Einschränkung: Für den Einsatz an stabilen Kabelbindern  steht eine Eignungsprüfung im Langzeitversuch wohl noch aus...



Und wenn in Lebensmittelindustrie, dann haben die Binder ein Metallinnenleben und das mit Cutter? 

Daher sollten die Werkzeuge verwendet werden, die dafür gebaut sind.



bike


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 Juni 2011)

Metallinnenleben kannte ich noch gar nicht...
*ACK*


----------



## bike (10 Juni 2011)

Das ist aber so.
Kabelbinder in der Lebensmittelindustrie haben Metall innen, damit, wenn ein Binder runterfällt, dieser mit den Röntgenüberwachungen erkannt werden können.
So ein Binder kostet ca 50Cent, daher wird damit sparsam umgegangen. 


bike


----------



## Der Pfälzer (10 Juni 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Metallinnenleben kannte ich noch gar nicht...



Ich kenne Betriebe in der Tabakindustrie, da wurden alle Plastikbinder gegen Metallbinder ausgetauscht.
(Es könnte ja immer noch ein abgebrochenes Plastikschnipzel in der Marlb.. verschwinden, so die Aussage)

Gruß Roland


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich nutze schon seit ewigen zeiten diesen hier:
http://shop.tohisparts.de/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=151

Zwar nix für die "ganz dicken Brummer", aber für standard Kabelbinder im Schaltschrank 1. Klasse. Schneidet auch wirklich ohne überstand ab. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Und wenn in Lebensmittelindustrie, ...


ja, da gibts auch das hier:
http://www.preisroboter.de/ergebnis5669952.html

und ja, natürlich immer mit geeignetem Werkzeug. Ist doch klar. Ich denk doch mal, dass die Leute hier bei Kabelbinder erstmal an Polyamid mit maximaler Breite von 10mm denken. Und dass man ein Energiekabel nicht mit einem Standardseitenschneider zertrennt sondern mit der Säge weiss wohl auch jeder hier.

bike entschuldige bitte, aber so ein Text:


> Daher sollten die Werkzeuge verwendet werden, die dafür gebaut sind.


nervt (mich?) schlicht. Schreib bitte was das für Kabelbinder sind und mit welchem Werkzeug Du die abschneidest, damit man sich und anderen nicht weh tut damit. Dann hab ich auch einen Nutzen von "daher sollten Werkzeuge verwendet werden, die dafür gedacht sind".


----------



## bike (10 Juni 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> nervt (mich?) schlicht. Schreib bitte was das für Kabelbinder sind und mit welchem Werkzeug Du die abschneidest, damit man sich und anderen nicht weh tut damit. Dann hab ich auch einen Nutzen von "daher sollten Werkzeuge verwendet werden, die dafür gedacht sind".



Vielleicht habe ich das im 2. Beitrag in diesem Threat schon geschrieben?
Wer lesen kann ist meist im Vorteil 


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Es gibt z.B. bei Würth ein Werkzeug, die den Binder spannen und dann abschneiden, ohne Restzipfel


das Sortiment von Würth ist groß...


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Juni 2011)

> ... ein Werkzeug, die den Binder spannen und dann abschneiden, ohne Restzipfel ...


die Überprüfung des Gerätes, das mein Kollege in der Werkstatt benutzt, ergab einen Restzipfel von etwa 0,2mm und eine maximale Arbeitsbreite von 6mm. Ob das Ding ein hartes Innenleben des Binders tolerieren würde, habe ich mangels verfügbarer Binder nicht probieren können.

Nachtrag:
es ist dieses Produkt:
http://www.reichelt.de/?ARTICLE=248...leich&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=google_feed


----------



## Markus (11 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> genau, die haben wir auch, da unser Sichheitsbeauftragte normale Cutermesser verboten hat.


 
und an eurem kaffeautomat gibts dann hoffentlich auch nur noch schnabeltassen? 

mir wurde inzwischen schon von andrer leuten erzählt dass diese cuttermesser in elektroberufen grundsätzlich verboten sind - stimmt das?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juni 2011)

Also verboten sind sie, aber komischerweise hat sie noch jeder schrauber am Mann. 

Im übrigen trinken wir nur aus schnabeltasen, da geht beim arkordtrinken nicht soviel neben her.


----------



## Tommi (11 Juni 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> mir wurde inzwischen schon von andrer leuten erzählt dass diese cuttermesser in elektroberufen grundsätzlich verboten sind - stimmt das?


 
Also, als Chef musst Du immer den Stand der Technik beachten!
Wenn es bessere Messer als "normale" Cuttermesser gibt, z.B.
im Bezug auf Einklappbarkeit und Klingenstabilität, solltest Du die
auch einsetzen.

Aber von einer Elektrofachkraft muss auch verlangt werden dürfen, 
daß sie ein "Stand der Technik"-Cuttermesser handhaben kann und im Ausnahmefall auch mal ein "normales".
Dies sowohl im Hinblick auf Handhabung, als auch auf Transport und Lagerung.

Azubis muß man da noch mehr schützen, aber das ist nicht nur bei Messern so.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Cassandra (11 Juni 2011)

Hallo Ihr,

seit mir mein Lieblingswerkzeug zum entfernen der Kabelbinder-Schwänzchen auf dem Flughafen abgenommen wurde, setzten wir in der Firma nur noch diese Luschen-Binder ein. Weder kann ich meine Krallen unter Beweis stellen, noch sind sie für Fessel-Spiele geeignet.  
Die Welt wird immer impotenter... :icon_rolleyes:

LG Cassandra


----------



## Stanzman (13 Juni 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Azubis muß man da noch mehr schützen, aber das ist nicht nur bei Messern so.



Also bei meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb sind Cutter für Azubis generell verboten. In einigen Abteilungen sind sie erlaubt und in einigen sind sie von den Abteilungsleitern verboten worden. 

MfG Stanzman


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 Juni 2011)

"Im Namen der Technik" ergeht folgendes Urteil über die von Markus so geliebten Cuttermesser:

Das Cuttermesser darf sich dem Umkreis einer im Umgang nicht unterwiesenen Person nicht mehr als eine Armlänge annähern.
Abweichungen hiervon sind nur zugelassen, wenn die Person von einer anerkannten Fachkraft sachgemäß und vollständig unterwiesen wurde, nachdem diese ihre Eignung durch Trinken von koffeinhaltigen Heißgetränken aus Gefäßen ohne Hilfsmittel unter Beweis gestellt hat. Waldorfschüler können unter Umständen zu diesem Personenkreis gezählt werden. Als Unterweisungsfachkraft sind Waldorfschüler jedoch nicht zugelassen.

Der Admin kann gegen dieses Urteil binnen einer Frist von 2 Wochen Berufung einlegen.


----------



## Marco77 (13 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal ein Tip aus der Praxis.

Falls jemand nur ab und zu einen Kabelbinder abschneiden muß klappt das auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug.

Versucht mal einen "normalen" Seitenschneider quer am Kabelbinder anzusetzen und zwar so das eine Schneide den zu entfernenden Teil des Kabelbinders berührt, die andere Schneide knapp an dem (wie heißt das Teil wo der Kabelbinder zusammen gesteckt wird?) anliegt. Mit ein bisschen Übung klappt das wunderbar ohne scharfe Kante.

Das mach ich so bei Kabelbinder bis zu ca. 8-10 mm Breite.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Guste (13 Juni 2011)

Stimmt altes Problem mit blutigen Händerücken. Es gibt da die billigen Seitenschneider aus Blech z.B. Conrad. Ca. 3 teu mein ich. Sind dafür gut geignet


----------



## LarsVader (14 Juni 2011)

Wenn man denn unbedingt ab und zu den Kabelbinder braucht, aber kein spezielles Werkzeug kaufen möchte, kann es auch mal helfen kurz mit der Feuerzeugflamme über das abgeschnittene Ende zu gehen.
Ja, natürlich nur wenn man gut herankommt und kein Risiko in Sachen Explosion oder Brand vorliegt.


----------



## vierlagig (14 Juni 2011)

LarsVader schrieb:


> Wenn man denn unbedingt ab und zu den Kabelbinder braucht, aber kein spezielles Werkzeug kaufen möchte, kann es auch mal helfen kurz mit der Feuerzeugflamme über das abgeschnittene Ende zu gehen.
> Ja, natürlich nur wenn man gut herankommt und kein Risiko in Sachen Explosion oder Brand vorliegt.



da kannste och ne schlüsselfeile flach, hieb-länge 100mm nehmen ... das sieht auf jeden fall noch besser aus als eingeschmolzene plastik ...


----------



## LarsVader (14 Juni 2011)

War ja auch als Notlösung gedacht.
Es soll ja auch niemand zum Rauchen animiert werden.
Ich finde den Elektronik-Seitenschneider immer noch am besten.
Wobei wir versuchen die Kabelbinder auf ein Minimum zu beschränken.


----------



## Kistecola (22 Juni 2011)

Der hier gehört in jeden Werkzeugkasten:

http://www.mercateo.com/p/721-05101982/PROTEC_class_PPES_C60_Profi_Elek_Seitenschneider.html

Eignet sich auch zum durchschneiden von 5G1,5mm² steuerleitung oder ähnlichen... Von daher auch stabil genug für große (wie groß auch immer?!) Kabelbinder.


----------



## cas (23 Juni 2011)

was mich an diesem Thema interessert:

Kann der Prüfer sowas überhaupt anmeckern ?

Gibt es eine DIN oder Norm oder sowas, worauf er sich beziehen kann.
Wenn das in der Leistungsbeschrbung expliziet aufgeführt ist, ist alles klar, aber einfach so...?

MfG CAS


----------



## Kistecola (27 Juni 2011)

cas schrieb:


> was mich an diesem Thema interessert:
> 
> Kann der Prüfer sowas überhaupt anmeckern ?
> 
> ...




Ich denke schon, da aus den "falsch" abgeschnittenen Kabelbindern ja eine Verletzungsgefahr hervor geht, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## cas (27 Juni 2011)

dann schneid sie halt nicht ab 

Ich würde solange darauf bestehen, bis mir der Mensch eine Norm zitiert...

MfG CAS


----------



## bike (27 Juni 2011)

Wenn sich jemand ernsthaft verletzt, dann wird es eng.
Die BG ist leider? kein angenehmer Gegner.


bike


----------



## Hoyt (28 Juni 2011)

*Der neue Twist Tail Kabelbinder: Installation ohne Werkzeug*

Hallo 

Habe die Kabelbinder heute in einer Fachzeitschrift gesehen. 
Die wären doch was! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Twist Tail Kabelbinder

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## nade (28 Juni 2011)

also das von jabber wollt ich auch gerade vorschlagen. Hat eben den Vorteil, das die Klinge nicht vorgegebene Brechmarkierungen hat, an denen es meist dann bricht, wenn es nicht sollte, und eben für Spezialisten, die mit offenem Cutter rumlaufen ein Einfach anzuwendender Klingenschutz. Blut ist ja sowas von aggresiv...

Bei kleinen nutz ich hscon seit Jahren den http://www.reichelt.de/VDE-Zangen/K...wQAQ8AAFMn420a76ef49303bc6b252949ab627d6cfaaa mit der genannten Technik. Zieh meist den Kabelbinder noch leicht dazu an, das er nicht gerade eine Rast weiter geht..
Bei großen Kabelbinder 3,2mm oder so, selbes Verfahren nur da nen alten Gammelseitenschneider, der da schon die ein oder andere Schaltung gemacht hat.
 Oder en gutes Holzmesser, das eben ab und an wieder nachgeschärft wird.


----------



## Cassandra (29 Juni 2011)

Ähmm... wie jetzt?!?
 
Ist dieses Problem mit den Kabelbindern mit nur 50 Antworten wirklich schon ausdiskutiert?  
Das wäre schade! Schließlich wurde das Thema bereits mehr als 3000 mal angeklickt. Demzufolge haben viele das Problem mit den gemeingefährlichen Schnittkanten. 
Und außer sauber abschneiden oder flambieren gingen noch keine konstruktiven Vorschläge ein...:icon_exclaim:

LG Cassandra


----------



## IBFS (29 Juni 2011)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Ähmm... wie jetzt?!?
> 
> Ist dieses Problem mit den Kabelbindern mit nur 50 Antworten wirklich schon ausdiskutiert?



*Nehmt einfach - so wie früher - ordentlichen Strick!*

*Gebundene Kabelbäume sind Industrieästhetik pur.*

Der größte Vorteil - keine Gefahr sich die Hände aufzureißen.


Frank


----------



## Tommi (29 Juni 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> *Nehmt einfach - so wie früher - ordentlichen Strick!*
> Frank


 
Kannst Du den Knoten noch? ;-)

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## IBFS (30 Juni 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Kannst Du den Knoten noch? ;-)



..ich denke schon.... allerdings war beim Binden immer der
kleine Finger in der Beuge durch das Straffziehen lädiert.

Ich glaube, wenn das sehr oft machen würde hätte man 
dort Hornhaut  

Frank


----------



## ge_org (30 Juni 2011)

Wenn es Probleme mit den Knoten gibt, wäre die Verwendung von Klettbändern eine Alternative, die könnte man auch öfters verwenden.

Georg


----------



## Der Pfälzer (30 Juni 2011)

ge_org schrieb:


> Wenn es Probleme mit den Knoten gibt, wäre die Verwendung von Klettbändern eine Alternative ...



oder eben Kabelbinder ...


----------



## IBFS (30 Juni 2011)

Der Pfälzer schrieb:


> oder eben Kabelbinder ...



Hört denn das nie auf?    ;-)

Ab besten den Schaltschrank und die Kanäle mit roten HILTI-F90-Schaum füllen. 
Dann bewegt sich nichts mehr weg vom Platz.

Frank


----------



## nade (1 Juli 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Hört denn das nie auf?    ;-)
> 
> Ab besten den Schaltschrank und die Kanäle mit roten HILTI-F90-Schaum füllen.
> Dann bewegt sich nichts mehr weg vom Platz.
> ...



:s9: Ja, aber die Abstände bei einhalten. Reduziert auch die Brandgefahr... für 90min. Je nachdem wie gut Ausgeführt.


----------



## IBN-Service (1 Juli 2011)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Ähmm... wie jetzt?!?
> 
> Ist dieses Problem mit den Kabelbindern mit nur 50 Antworten wirklich schon ausdiskutiert?
> Das wäre schade! Schließlich wurde das Thema bereits mehr als 3000 mal angeklickt. Demzufolge haben viele das Problem mit den gemeingefährlichen Schnittkanten.
> ...



Wurde schon gesagt,
das Kabelbinder in Kabelkanälen innerhalb des Schaltschranks rein
garnichts verloren haben?


----------



## bike (1 Juli 2011)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Wurde schon gesagt,
> das Kabelbinder in Kabelkanälen innerhalb des Schaltschranks rein
> garnichts verloren haben?



Auch in Kabelschächten außerhalb von Schaltschränken sind Kabelbinder nicht notwendig.



bike

btw Die Dinger sind einfach zu billig, daher werden die inflationär eingesetzt.


----------

